# Frustration With "Scale" Details



## dusty_shelf (Apr 14, 2021)

Perhaps it is because I come with a background of having built 1/35th scale models. With few exceptions, you can go from one maker to another and find that the kits, super-detailing items, figures, etc. are to scale. Not so in the HO world! I have ordered MANY detail items for a scratchbuild project I am working on. The frustration comes from seeing how many of these detail parts (styrene, resin, and white metal) are not true HO scale. 

Where I first noticed this was when I ordered pallets. I got styrene and metal castings. Placed side by side I could see the difference. I realize there are different size pallets but ALL are much too large. When placed next to a Classic Metal Works pick-up truck, it was evident the pallets were larger than the entire truck bed! How would he carry a load?

I ordered scale automotive car batteries. They are the size of the engine of the car to be used in the display. Likewise for a cathedral clock that is to sit on a shelf. It is as big as a washing machine. Hand tools are longer than the arms of the figures I hoped to use. Small oil cans are larger than the heads of the figures. I feel that the disparity would be less noticeable if I omitted the figures.

I know all this is to "represent" a setting, but I just look at it and say--"Something doesn't look right." Any others feel this way?

Sorry my first post to the forum is something of a rant.

---Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't have any trouble with items that are true HO scale. The problem is that you have to be careful. Many items are sold as "HO" that really aren't. Many are OO (1/76), and some are even 1/72 or 1/64. Unless I'm buying from a company that specializes in model railroad items, I won't buy anything that doesn't clearly say what the actual scale is (1/87). There are small variations, but nothing grossly out of whack.

Where are you buying this stuff that you're having so many problems?


----------



## dusty_shelf (Apr 14, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> I don't have any trouble with items that are true HO scale. The problem is that you have to be careful. Many items are sold as "HO" that really aren't. Many are OO (1/76), and some are even 1/72 or 1/64. Unless I'm buying from a company that specializes in model railroad items, I won't buy anything that doesn't clearly say what the actual scale is (1/87). There are small variations, but nothing grossly out of whack.
> 
> Where are buying this stuff that you're having so many problems?


Two makers that seem to be the worse are Scale Structures Ltd. and Durango Press. JL Innovative Design also has some questionable pieces.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Durango Press and JL Innovative Design are the same company now. I haven't bought a ton of stuff from any of them, but I have pieces and kits from both with no major issues.

I'd definitely provide them with some constructive feedback.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a set of brass band figures from Preiser in front of one of my Biergartens.

The conductor looks like he's waving a French bread loaf as a baton. Way out of scale.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

On the other hand, many don’t seem to care about scale.....I’ve seen H.O. layouts with Hot Wheels cars as flar car loads.....HW cars are not exactly 1/87....more like 1/64 (S scale), but the owners seem to be happy enough.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I have a set of brass band figures from Preiser in front of one of my Biergartens.
> 
> The conductor looks like he's waving a French bread loaf as a baton. Way out of scale.


An unfortunate consequence of the injection molding process. Try cutting it off and substituting a short piece of music wire.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I haven’t gotten around to adding very small details to anything on my layout yet other than a few deer I put in a wooded area that I got on a good sale. That being said I don’t think I could even see an ho scale hand oil can personally but I guess if you know it’s there that makes a big difference


----------

